# Pot Eigenbau | demnächst Pot-Test



## C43Z42 (7. November 2011)

*Pot Eigenbau | demnächst Pot-Test*

Hi Leute,
 ich habe momentan im Rahmen eines Praktikums die Möglichkeit CNC-Maschinen zu benutzen.
 Mein Chef meinte zu mir ich sollte mir mal Gedanken mach was ich den  gerne Drehen/Bohren würde, weil es doch ne schöne Erinnerung wäre wenn  ich wircklich etwas herstelle was ich dann behalten kann. Er würde mir  dass einprogrammieren und ich darf es dann (unter Aufsicht ;D )  herstellen/verarbeiten.
 Da dachte ich natürlich an einen Dice-/LN2-Pot
 In meinem Besitz befindet sich schon ein "der8auer SpecOps-Pot" daher dachte daran evt. einen GPU oder NB Pot herzustellen.

Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie groß sollte die Kontaktfläche eines NB-Pots sein? Habe mal bei  Aquatuning geschaut die meisten Wasserkühler haben ein Fläche von  ~40mm*40mm
   Da die Fläche bei mir rund wird frage ich mich welchen Radius ich  nehmen soll? bei 20mm sind die Ecken doch frei oder? Bei ~29 Wären die  Ecken Drin aber 
   ich würde an den Seiten "über das Ziel hinaus schießen".

2. Wie viel bringt ein NB-Pot? Bezüglich OCing-Verhalten?
 
3. Stimmt "75mm diagonal" (google xD) für Lochabstände aktueller  Grakas? (Habe leider nur mein Laptop mit und auf der Arbeit sehen die es  glaube nicht so gerne wenn ich ihre PCs auf mache...

4. Wie viel Platz darf ich dem Graka-Pot nach unten geben? sprich wie  lang darf er unter der Kontaktfläche weiter gehen ohne dass er Mobo o.ä.  berührt

5. Wie groß und tief muss dass Loch für die Tempfühler werden damit ich bei der8auer passende kaufen kann?

Edit: *TODO: *Pot endlich testen! War grad total geschockt als ich sah des der jetzt schon n gutes Jahr gammelt :C


So dass wärs erst mal für heute ;D Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Falls jmd sich bzw sein Sprachgefühl beleidigt sieht bitte ich um Vergebung bin seit Wochen in England und evt etwas aus der Übung 

MfG C43Z42


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

1.: Die meisten Northbridges, die ich kenne, dürften sich im Bereich von Kantenlängen um die 15 mm für die lange Kante bewegen. Spricht imho nichts gegen den kleinen Durchmesser (der große wird Platzprobleme mit sich bringen) - aber wieso drehst du nicht einfach groß und sägst danach die Ecken weg?

2.: Bin kein E-OCler, aber trotzdem Gegenfrage: Was willst du überhaupt übertakten? Die letzte Plattform mit einer echten NB war So775. AM? und So1366 haben immerhin noch einen PCIe-Hub - der vom OC aber auch nur betroffen ist, wenn du PCIe-Takt oder HT/QPI hochziehen willst/musst.

4.: Gegenfrage: Gibt es irgend einen Grund, den Grafikartenpot nenneswert unter die unteren Befestigungslöcher zu verlängern? Die GPU deckt er dann mehr als locker ab und heutige Platzreserven hast du auf einem künftigen Layout ggf. einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Hi 

1. Meine NB Pots hatten ~20mm Durchmesser bei der Kontaktfläche

2. Bei aktuellen Chipsätzen gar nichts mehr. Bei der 4er Generation der Intel Chipsätze hat es manchmal was gebracht (X48, P45) aber auch nicht immer. Die einzigen Chips die immer auf Kälte skaliert haben waren nForce6 und nForce7 Chipsätze.

3. "aktuelle GraKas" ist relativ. Von welchen Karten sprichst du?

4. Ausmessen bei Grafikkarten 

5. 3mm Durchmesser sollte passen. Darunter geht zwar auch, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass es sehr schwierig ist mit kleinen Bohrern tief in Kupfer zu bohren. Bei 3mm bricht er wenigstens nicht so leicht ab


----------



## C43Z42 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

1. Ok danke hat sich damit geklärt 

 2. also gebencht wird momentan eig nur 775 (und wenn man den pot für lau bekommt nimmt mas halt mit ;D )

 3. hab ne 9800gt daheim rum liegen die bald aussortiert/ zum misshandeln  freigegeben wird und evt demnächst ne 560 oder was im demnächst  (Q1oder2 2012) auf den Markt kommt ( schon klar dass es niemand erraten  kann was da passiert mit den Lochabständen aber ich hätte es gerne recht  universell und wollte wissen in welchem Rahmen sich die Lochabstände der  unterschiedlichen Grafikchips sich so bewegen)

 4. - @ ruyven eig nicht hab mir einfach (wie so oft empfohlen ) Google zu rate gezogen. hauptsächlich Bilder anderer GPU-Pots  angeschaut und gesehen dass die eig nie direkt unter dem Chip enden  sondern noch etwas weiter gehen (wahrscheinlich wegen Gewicht/ weniger  tempschwankung usw? )
 - @ der8auer ja wie gesagt schaut schlecht aus ... nächstes we bin ich mal daheim vlt hab ich ja noch bis dahin zeit

 5. thx 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

3. Du musst dir überlegen wie groß du die Kontaktfläche des Pots machen willst. Dann die Halterung designen. Die meisten Nvidia Highend Karten haben einen Lochabstand von 73-86mm diagonal wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere. Muss ich aber auch noch mal nachmessen wenn ich heute mittag zuhause bin. Hast du dir überhaupt schon gedanken gemacht wie deine Halterung aussehen soll und wie du sie am Pot befestigst? Welche Schrauben willst du für die Halterung zur Grafikkarter verwenden?


----------



## C43Z42 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

ok danke, Kontaktfläche habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wollte da  auch nochmal nachgooglen wie groß die Chips ausfallen bzw mir hier die  Tipps der Erfahrenen erschleichen ;oP an der ursprünglichen Idee in auf  Aquatuning.de mal nach zu sehen was da so an GPUonlyKühlern angeboten  wird und wie die ausfallen habe ich mir mal aus dem Kopf geschlagen nach  den sehr ungenauen Ergebnissen mit der NB... vlt funktioniert es mit  der Graka auch besser weil die Fläche ja beide male rechteckig ist und  nicht einmal rund

 Halterung der Graka hab ich mal was am PC gezeichnet (kann ich nachher  noch hochladen) was hauptsächlich von den unterschiedlichen Pots die man  so im inet findet zusammen geklaut/sammelt ist (jaja ich bin da erstmal  recht vorsichtig gewesen mit Eigenkonstruktionen), vlt fällt mir da ja  noch was ein und wenn nicht ich hab hier ~30 Ingenieure um mich rum und  die meisten finden die Aktion recht lustig und haben mich schon mit  Tipps und Ideen überhäuft 
 Hätte die Halterung mit 8 2m Schrauben (das kleinste was ich hier habe  ohne nach zu bestellen und in die Eigentasche zu greifen) auf dem GPU-Pot  befestigt, und dann mit 4 langen M3 (  ist dass die richtige Größe für die Montagelöcher in der Platine?)  durch die Graka und auf der anderen Seite mit federn fixiert (sieht dem  recht ähnlich was du auf deinem VollALuGPUPot hast ...


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

M2 in Kupfer kannst vergessen. Da sind die Gewindebohrer sehr teuer und selten und brechen gerne ab. Kupfer ist sehr weich und langspanend weshalb die Späne sehr schwer brechen. Würde dir empfehlen M3 (oder M4 wenn der Platz da ist) Schrauben für die Befestigung der Halterung am Pot zu verwenden. 4 Schrauben mit einer Mindesteinschraubtiefe von 5mm reichen locker aus um die Kraft aufzunehmen. Wichtig auch hier: Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen, da du sonst dein Gewinde kaputt machst.

Grafikkarten haben meist 2,8mm Löcher. Kannst also maximal M2,5 nehmen ohne die Karte zu bearbeiten. Nachteil: M2,5 Rändelmuttern gibt es nicht. Müsstest evtl. selbst welche herstellen oder wie ich auf M2 setzen. Allerdings muss ich dich hier gleich vorwarnen denn eine M2 Rändelmutter kostet je nach Anbieter 2,50-4€. Auch Lange M2 Schrauben (minimum 20mm, ich verwende 25mm) wirst du dann brauchen welche auch nicht billig sind. 
Alternativ kannst du auch auf M3 setzen musst aber die Löcher in den Karten aufbohren. Habe ich selbst auch schon gemacht und es ist völlig unproblematisch.

Viele sind der Meinung die Kontaktfläche muss so groß sein wie z.B. der IHS einer GTX580 GPU. Ich bin da allerdings anderer Meinung. Der IHS ist sehr dünn und der DIE selbst der GPU ist relativ klein mit einer Fläche von ~500mm². Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist die maximale Seitenlänge etwa 25-30mm. Dementsprechend kannst du auch deine Kontaktfläche auslegen, da der IHS keine bzw. nur einen minimalen Einfluss auf die Leistung hat.

Mach dir am besten erst mal Gedanken wie du deine Halterung machst (ich schaue heute mittag mal für dich nach wie die Lochabstände der Karten sind). Wenn du die Maße der Halterung hast kannst du die übrige Fläche als Kontaktfläche benutzen. Natürlich mit dem Hintergedanken, dass sie vergleichen mit der DIE Fläche der GF100 GPU nicht zu klein sein darf.

Welches Material willst du für die Halterung verwenden? Dicke?


----------



## C43Z42 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Also Kupfer bekomme ich hier leider nicht... Wird alles aus Alu  hergestellt werden. Dann werde ich die Halterung wahrscheinlich mit M3  auf dem Pot befestigen

 ok danke, wie groß sind den die Löcher auf dem MoBo für die NB-Kühler?  Achja sind die Löcher auf der Graka quadratisch angeordnet oder muss ich  auf bestimmte Seitenverhältnisse achten?

 Naja dann fahr ich halt nochmal nach München rein da gibt es n recht  geilen Laden die nur schrauben Verkaufen und fast alles haben, wird mich  schon nicht umbringen wenn ich noch n 20er für die schrauben ausgeben  wenn ich sonst nix für den Pot zahlen musste.

 Also als Material für die Halterung steht mir nur Eisen Aluminium zur  Verfügung ... hab auch einen schwarzen Block mit der Aufschrift  Acetal  im Lager gesehen aber ich bi mir nicht sicher ob sich dass eignet, und  googlen  hat nicht wirklich geholfen habe nur erfahren dass ähnliches als  Lösungsmittel benutzt wird xD werde mal die Leute hier noch fragen was  dass ist und für was sie es benutzen. Wegen hätte ich bei dem NB-Pot so  an 0.5cm gedacht auch für die Graka Backplate. (Sollte aus Aluminium ja  stabil genug sein oder?) die Halterung zwischen Pot und Graka habe ich  ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung un mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Evt ein  Kompromiss zwischen Stabilität und Platz ...


----------



## C43Z42 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das sind die ersten Skizzen. Sind aber sehr schlecht und nur kurz umrissen. Hab nicht auf Seitenverhältnisse geachtet und auch noch kein Profil eingefügt war eig nur gedacht um den Leuten hier mal zu zeigen was mir vorschwebt.


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Acetal=Polyacetal=Polyoxymethylen=*POM*

POM verwende ich selbst als Material für Halteplatten und Backplates. Eignet sich hervorragend für Backplates da es ein sehr schlechter Wärmeleiter ist und sich einfach bearbeiten lässt. Als Material für die Halterung am GPU Pot allerdings ungeeignet, da die Zugfestigkeit ziemlich gering ist. Beim GPU Pot kannst 5mm Dicke bei der POM Backplate wählen dann verbiegt es sich auch nicht so sehr.

Wie bereits erwähnt reichen 4xM3 Schrauben für die Halterung völlig aus. Du hast hier ja keine Tonne Zugkraft  Rechnerisch würde das eine einzelne Schraube schon locker halten.

Lochabstand bei Mainboards kann ich dir nicht sagen, da dass zu stark schwankt.

GPU-Abstand ist mit wenigen Ausnahmen (Low-End-Karten wie 7300GS) immer quadratisch angeordnet. Habe für dich noch mal schnell nachgemessen. Mit 61-86mm diagonal deckst du alle gängige Karten ab.

Wie dick ist denn die Halterung auf deiner Skizze?


----------



## C43Z42 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

so habe mich jetzt entschieden den GPU-Pot zu bauen da ich nur die  Möglichkeit habe einen zu bauen und der interessanter in der Fertigung  ist und teurer wäre wenn ich ihn kaufen würde.
 Evt kann ich den Boden doch aus Kupfer anfertigen aber müsste dass  selbst zahlen. Heute hat mein Chef mal bei seinem Lieferanten angefragt  was ein Stück in der Größe die ich benötige kosten würde.

 aah ok dann kenne ich dass ja schon  wird wohl darauf hinaus laufen. 

 ja evt würden vier reichen aber ich will mir ja auch nicht nachsagen lassen  dass ich alles nur abgekupfert habe deswegen mach ich mal acht
(ja ich bin etwas ...,) außerdem finde ich die optisch irgendwie ansehnlich

 hab auch kein Plan wie du es geschafft hast dass du die Schrauben die du  von hinten durch die Pothalterung führst, sich nicht bewegen wenn du  die Muttern auf der anderen Seite der Graka fest ziehst. Hab da aber  schon eine (meiner Meinung nach) recht gute Idee wie ich das umsetzen  könnte.

 Die Halterung ist noch gar nicht dick war nur ne schnelle Skizze dachte an 5 bis 7mm Aluminium

 Habe heute mal einen der Ingenieure hier befragt und der hat mir schon  mal geraten dass ganze vorher in CAD oder zumindest am Zeichentisch  umzusetzen wenn ich es noch nie gemacht habe. Damit ich vorher exakt  sehen kann was raus kommt und mir nicht einfach nur denke dass könnte  doch in der Größe recht schön sein und dann einen unförmigen Klumpen  raus bekomme.


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Ich erstelle übrigens auch immer vorab CAD Modelle. Das ist der einfachste Weg herauszufinden ob das Design zu realisieren ist oder nicht.

Ja die Halterung ist tricky  Aber du wirst schon eine passende Lösung finden  Hast ja auch professionelle Unterstützung.


----------



## C43Z42 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Ok, jetzt gehts in Feierabend und heute Nacht werden hunderte Minuten SketchUp-Tut-Videos gefressen 
 kann mich erinnern dass es auch mal einen Artikel dazu in der PCGH-Print gab aber meine alten Hefte liegen unerreichbar daheim 

 Ja die haben schon gemeint sie haben zwar so Wärmetechnisch ned  wircklich nen überdurchschnittlich Durchblick aber sie wüssten nicht was  man an deiner Raptor-struktur noch deutlich verbessern könnte ohne den  ganzen Spaß unmenschlich komplex zumachen. 

 Also wenn ich nicht den Gedanken im Hinterkopf hätte dass vlt mal jmd  anderes Infos aus dem Thread ziehen bzw sich zu Wort meldet wird würde  ich fast sagen wir könnten es in PN verschieben 

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an der8auer und ruyven macaran *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/62-ruyven_macaran.html*


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Potbau ist kein Geheimnis und am Design kann man schnell erkennen ob sich derjenige selbst Gedanken gemacht hat oder es geklaut hat. Was ich dir hier gesagt habe waren wirklich absolute Basics und keine Geheimnisse  können wir also gerne hier im Thread weiterführen  Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht und was am Ende dabei rauskommt.

Halte mich bitte auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## C43Z42 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

war jetzt eig gar nicht so gemeint sondern hab mich eher darüber lsutig machen wollen dass wir eig nur zu zweit ein Gespräch führen und keinen Thread im eigentlich sinne haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> 4. - @ ruyven eig nicht hab mir einfach (wie so oft empfohlen ) Google zu rate gezogen. hauptsächlich Bilder anderer GPU-Pots  angeschaut und gesehen dass die eig nie direkt unter dem Chip enden  sondern noch etwas weiter gehen (wahrscheinlich wegen Gewicht/ weniger  tempschwankung usw? )



Bis unter den Chip ist klar. Man will ja viel Masse in die Nähe der GPU bringen. Meine Frage war: "Bis unter die Haltelöcher?"
Die liegen ja i.d.R. 5-10 mm unter der unteren GPU-Kante und bis dahin hast du garantiert Platz, weil sonst ja auch der Serienkühler mit dem Board kollidiert.




C43Z42 schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt gehts in Feierabend und heute Nacht werden hunderte Minuten SketchUp-Tut-Videos gefressen
> kann mich erinnern dass es auch mal einen Artikel dazu in der PCGH-Print gab aber meine alten Hefte liegen unerreichbar daheim



Die 5er Extreme von 2009 (09/09 erschienen) wäre es. Aber in zwei Sätze zusammenfassen kann ich das ganze jetzt auch nicht


----------



## C43Z42 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

ok thx damit hat sich Frage 4 auch erledigt... danke 

Kennst du alle Ausgaben auswendig oder hast du ne gute Suchmethode/Datei?


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

ruyven schläft auf PCGH Ausgaben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Was soll ich auch anders machen, nimmt mir ja keiner ab das Zeug 

@C43Z42: Ich wusste u.a. noch, dass der Artikel in ner Extreme war, von denen ich doch sehr wenige gekauft habe -> vergleichsweise kurze Suche.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Wegen der Befestigung, sofern der Pot gedreht wird könnte man den auch ein wenig Konisch zulaufenlassen. (nach unten hin aber etwas breiter, dann könnte man den mit einen Ring einfach und sicher fixieren.
Oben würde die Wandstärke dann vllt schmaler werden aber es kommt ja auch drauf an wie stark der konisch zuläuft.
Damit wäre man Befe technisch schonmal durch. Alternativ einfach eine Art "Wellenschulter"


----------



## C43Z42 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem Material ein Schrumpfschlauch besteht? 
Ich selbst hab keine Ahnung aber wenn ich mir die Dinger so anschaue sind die doch recht gummiartig oder? Sprich die würden mir die Benchtemps nicht oft bzw gar nicht verzeihen oder?

Edit.: ok google sagt: Polyolefine, Polyvinylidenfluorid, Fluorkautschuk (Viton), Polyvinylchlorid, PolytetrafluorethylenZu Viton habe ich z.B. gefunden:"Das relativ teure Viton® findet in der Technik Anwendung als http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichtung_(Technik)Dichtungsmaterial mit hoher thermischer und chemischer Beständigkeit,[...]" 

Kann mir trotzdem jmd sagen wie sich das Material bei den Temp rund um einen LN2 Pot verhalten würde Hat es vlt schon mal jmd ausprobiert?


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Was hast du denn überhaupt vor?

So lange es mechanisch unter Kälte nicht beansprucht wird sollte es halten.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Schrumpfschlauch wird hart bzw plastisch wenn er wieder abkühlt.
Ich habe den bei meinen Radi fer Optik wegen über die Schläuche gezogen.
Gibt aber verschiedene Schrumpfschläuche. 
Kenne auch welche die nicht ganz so plastisch werden...


----------



## C43Z42 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Ich wollte damit (eig nur aus optischen Gründen) den Pot einmanteln,  scheint aber aber in Anbetracht dessen dass ich keinen wirklichen  nutzen daraus ziehen würde zu riskant ...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

würde ich auch nicht machen, würde den pott eh isolieren an den Seiten.
Wegens Kondensfeucht. Bildung


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Korrekt. Kümmer dich nicht zu sehr um die Optik. Du musst den Pot sowieso später mit Armaflex bekleben und dann hat sich die Sache erledigt.


----------



## C43Z42 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Was würdet ihr mir den empfehlen? Ist es besser auf der GPU-Seite mehr  Masse oder mehr Oberfläche zu haben? Oder sollte dass Profil symmetrisch  werden?

 Mir ist bewusst dass ich durch mehr Masse weniger Temperaturschwankungen  und durch mehr Oberfläche eine kürzere Abkühl-/Aufwärmzeit habe. 
 Mich interessiert mehr was ihr als angenehmer empfindet? 
 Oder macht es gar keinen großen Unterschied wie die Bohrungen für das Profil im Pot platziert sind?


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Bei Alu sind die Unterschiede nicht ganz so groß. Ich würde eher versuchen richtung GPU mehr Oberfläche zu haben, da Alu generell schlecht puffert.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Da ich selber noch nie einen Pott gebaut habe  ist es interesannt die Theorie zu lesen. Da stell ich mir aber grade die Frage was die "mehr Masse" mit mehr Oberfläche zu tun hat,
kann man nicht einfach beides steigern, wenn es gewünscht ist? Gibt es zufällig iwo iwie in Bild damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann?


----------



## C43Z42 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Naja ich kann halt nicht beliebig kleine Löcher bohren sonst wärs kein act beides zu steigern (im Vergleich zum jetzigen Pot)

 Wenn man vom ursprünglichen Klotz ausgeht ist es nicht möglich (solange  man die ursprünglichen Dimensionen nicht überschreitet), weil man für  mehr Oberfläche Löcher Einkerbungen oder was auch immer einarbeiten muss  und dadurch geht jedes mal Masse verloren wenn man Oberfläche gewinnt.

@ der8auer: Und wie siehts mit Kupfer aus? (warte immer noch auf den Preisvorschlag für meinen Block)

jop Bilder folgen bald...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Also sind die Bohrungen von innen (nur geringe tiefe) und durch die Erhöhungen eine Oberfläche zu schaffen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. da wären viele kleine löcher natürlich gut wie du geschrieben hast ist das natürlich mechanisch nicht unbegrenzt möglich. und die alternative ist mehr material damit das dann erstmal "komplett durchkühlt"


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Kupfer leitet wärme deutlich besser und puffert auch besser. Da musst du den besten Mittelweg zwischen Oberfläche und Masse finden. Dabei aber auch die Struktur nicht zu fein machen, da z.B. LN2 dann nur noch einen schlechten Kontakt hat wegen des Leidenfrost-Effekts.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Könnte man nicht Theoretisch den Boden erst dicker machen und dann dafür die Bohrungen weiter vertiefen?
Somit hätte man mehr Masse und trotzdem durch die Säulenstrucktur noch eine vergrößerte Oberfläche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Kann man (macht man immer so?  ), aber wenn es stumpf endende Bohrungen sind (und irgendwie habe ich noch immer keinen Pot mit Durchstömung gesehen, obwohl es sich bei GPUs echt anbietet), dann musst du ein gewisses Verhältniss von Durchmesser zu Tiefe einhalten, damit der verdampfte Stickstoff problemlos aufsteigen kann, ohne dass das Nachfließen von flüssigem beeinträchtigt wird. Oberfläche nützt dir ja nichts, wenn kein Kühlmittel rankommt.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

Da würde mir spontan Senker einfallen also Kegelbohrer. Natürlich würden die Löcher dann vom Durchmesser her größer werden aber man hätte doch in der Theorie eine Gute Möglichkeit fürs nachlaufen des Kühlmittels

So hab da mal ganz schnell was gezeichnet,
nicht schön oder elegant einfach nur zum verstehen.
Obwohl ich das ja jetzt nach der letzten Antwort glaub schon habe aber da das Bild da schon fast fertig war
kann ich es ja auch eben hochladen.


----------



## C43Z42 (10. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] dann musst du ein gewisses Verhältniss von Durchmesser zu Tiefe einhalten, damit der verdampfte Stickstoff problemlos aufsteigen kann, ohne dass das Nachfließen von flüssigem beeinträchtigt wird. Oberfläche nützt dir ja nichts, wenn kein Kühlmittel rankommt.



hast du da eine Formel für mich? oder Werte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so erster Versuch, was haltet ihr davon? Hat jmd Verbesserungsvorschläge?​


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> hast du da eine Formel für mich? oder Werte?


 
Das kannst nur probieren... Habe auch einige Versuche gebraucht um da die passenden Größen zu finden. Mach die Löcher eher zu groß als zu klein.

Das Design sieht gut aus. Kannst eigentlich so lassen. Fertigungstechnisch allerdings nicht sehr einfach, da deine Löcher im Vergleich zur Höhe des Pots einen kleinen Durchmesser haben. Es gibt zwar Überlänge-Bohrer mit denen du das Bohren kannst aber das wird nicht leicht. Deshalb fertige ich meine Pots meist aus zwei Teilen. Kannst ja mal in dem Betrieb nachfragen was die so an Werkzeugen da haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> hast du da eine Formel für mich? oder Werte?



Leider nicht. Ich selbst bastel ja höchstens Wasserkühlungen und gucke mir die extremen Sachen nur rein aus technischem Interesse an (würde mich zwar auch gerne mal an einem Pot versuchen, aber solange man versuchen muss, eine wegen-coldbug-nicht-zu-hohe Leistung zu erreichen, ist das irgendwie nur halb so spannend und Verwendung hätte ich eben überhaupt nicht dafür). Meine Kenntnisse bezüglich Strömungsmechanik reichen auch nicht aus, um sowas zu berechnen - aber hier rennen ein paar physikalisch orientiertere rum, vielleicht können die eine grobe Abschätzung für so ein zweiphasiges System machen.

Bezüglich Bohren:
Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand die Löcher kurzerhand von unten gebohrt und mit Schrauben verschlossen? Ein GPU Pot braucht ja nun wirklich keine superplane Unterseite.


----------



## dr.goodwill (10. November 2011)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal ran.
Ich gebe zu, alles gelesen habe ich nicht, aber rein vom Produktionsaufwand ist das einiges.
Habe mir vor kurzen eine GPU WaKü gefräst. Allerdings selbstständig. Vom Beruf bin ich Technischer Zeichner, daher Zeichnungen kein Problem.

Viel zu einem Pot kann ich nicht sagen, aber die senkrechten Bohrungen in der 3D Modellierung, werden ne harte Nuss, Späne werden sich rein fressen. Machbar ist es trotzdem, schwer aber ja. 

Vorschlag von mir ich würde Nuten einbauen, statt Bohrungen. Also zwei Teile.  Eine Dichtung ringsherum oder Flachdichtung. Mit schönen M5 Schrauben festziehen, das hält.
Sorry, Abe welche Material hast du zu Verfügung? Alu? Wenn ja würde ich noch Passstife einbauen.

Wenn ich es jetzt nicht vergesse habe und es gelesen habe, Schande über mich. Aber poste doch mal die max. Maße.

PS: Werkzeugmechaniker - Praktikum? Wie lange haste denn noch?


----------



## C43Z42 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

also ich hab vorher in der Werkstatt nachgefragt ob sie die passenden  Werkzeuge da haben und mir wurde gesagt des haut schon so außerdem  werden ich den Pot evt eh zwei teilen wenn ich des Kupfer zu halbwegs  humanen Preisen bekomme

 mmh ok die kleinen Löcher hätten einen 10mm Durchmesser und wären 50mm tief wäre dass ok oder blubbelts dann nur noch 

 Produktionsaufwand soll mir recht sein bekomme ja schließlich Stundenlohn dafür dass ich das während meinem Praktikum mache 

 Material wäre Alu und Eisen da Kupfer kann ich selbst kaufen und mitbringen (warte noch immer auf Kostenvoranschlag)
 Wie meinst du dass mit den Passstiften  (sorry Uhrzeit unso ) und die max Maße von was? Löcher? gesamter Pot? Quader aus dem der Pot gemacht wird? 

 Also eine bestimmte Berufsbezeichnung gibt es eig nicht für mein  Praktikum, ich habe mich auch nicht wirklich beworben bin da mehr rein  gerutscht... bin im Frühjahr mit der Schule fertig geworden und weil ich  in dem Betrieb in Alles mal reinschnuppern kann was mich interessieren würde  ists halt recht praktisch. 
 Der 16.12. ist mein letzter Tag und dann gehts am 18.12(So) zurück nach  Deutschland (sollt ich schon noch schaffen mit dem Pot oder?   Bin ab Sonntag aber erst mal eine Woche in Trier (arbeiten für die  englische Firma) und werde nicht wirklich viel an dem Pot arbeiten  können höchstens dem Design den ein oder anderen Feinschliff verpassen...(zB die Bohrung für die TempFühler habe ich total verplant fällt mir grade auf xD)

 P.S.: @ruyven macaran thx für deinen Edit mir ist der DP zwar auch  aufgefallen aber ich wusste nicht wie ich einen der Beiträge löschen  kann... Würde mir jmd ein kleines HowTo geben (evt PN)?


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

10mm mit 50mm Länge ist gut für LN2 - Für DICE eher etwas zu klein. Genau aus diesem Grund hat mein Raptor Pot übrigens unterschiedliche Lochgrößen.

Passstifte brauchst da nirgends. Es kommt beim Pot nicht auf passgenauigkeit an. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast Ober- und Unterteil zu verpressen ist es übrigens noch besser als es zu verschrauben.


----------



## C43Z42 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Ich werde mal nach sehen wie ich die Struktur noch ändern kann und größere Löcher einfügen kann.

Wie groß sollten die Löcher den bei ~50mm Tiefe den für DICE mindestens sein?


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

etwa 15-20mm


----------



## kmf (11. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Hab mal ne Frage. Warum die Löcher? Oberfläche vergrößern? Warum? Damit das Dice schneller verdampft und so der Umgebung auch schneller die Wärme entzieht? Dann kann man auch einfach eine gelochte Scheibe entsprechend der Ausfräsung da einbauen. Das wirtschaftliche mal außen vor gelassen, rein unter dem Aspekt der einfacheren Fertigung ist geteilt schon der bessere Weg. 
Seitlich würde ich nicht trennen. Auch wenn da ein Kupferstück aufgeschraubt wird, verliert man zwangweise durch das Fertigungsverfahren Fräsen und der daraus resultierenden Oberflächengüte mehr mögliche Kühlkapazität, als wenn das aus dem Vollen herausgearbeitet wird. Und seitlich ist es ja kein riesen Aufwand, die Kontaktfläche zur GPU ringsrum etwas abzusetzen. Ist ja nur um die Dicke der Isolierung.


----------



## C43Z42 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Meinst du die seitlichen? Iwo müssen die M5-Befestigungsschrauben der Halterung rein  (des Spiralprofil ist mir jetzt zu viel Act mit SketchUp und außerdem wird des dann eh von Hand gemacht...)

So steht jetzt fest ich fertige zwei Hälften und eine davon aus Kupfer (kostet mich ca. 90€) 

Wie hoch werden den eure GPU Pöte den immer so? Ich dachte an 15-20cm...


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Jo die Höhe passt


----------



## C43Z42 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

So habe heute mal wieder etwas Zeit gefunden.
 Meint ihr dass bei den Löchern die, dazu gedacht sind den Kupfer und  Aluteil zusammen zu halten (M5-Bohrungen von oben nach unten), ~1mm  Seitenabstand nach außen reicht damit dass ganze nicht durch bricht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Wenn die zur Verfügung stehenden Maschienen nicht wirklich sehr gut sind, würde ich sicherheitshalber 2 mm einplanen. Die Schrauben, die du nimmst, haben ja einen anderen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten und vermutlich willst du beide Teile sehr fest aufeinanderpressen - da könnte also einiges an Kraft aufkommen. Die kann man natürlich auch über ein entsprechend langes Gewinde aufnehmen (was aber auch entsprechende Schrauben braucht), aber da werden aus 1 mm dann ggf. 0,5 mm, wenn der Bohrer doch ein bißchen zur Seite zieht (oder die Maschiene schlicht nicht 100% rechtwinklig bohrt - alles schon gehabt) und wenn du dann noch ein bißchen falsch ansetzt (oder ist das alles CnC?), dann gucken auf einmal die Windungen zur Seite raus.

Ich persönlich würde eher auf M4 wechseln, als mit nur 1 mm Wand zu planen. (auch wenn ich zugegebenermaßen selbst schon G1/4" mit 0,8 mm Luft über den Windungen gemacht habe  Aber das war nur ein kurzes Stück, ein bis heute nicht wieder gebrauchtes Objekt und es waren keine größeren Lasten geplant)


----------



## kmf (17. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> Meinst du die seitlichen? Iwo müssen die M5-Befestigungsschrauben der Halterung rein  (des Spiralprofil ist mir jetzt zu viel Act mit SketchUp und außerdem wird des dann eh von Hand gemacht...)
> 
> So steht jetzt fest ich fertige zwei Hälften und eine davon aus Kupfer (kostet mich ca. 90€)
> 
> Wie hoch werden den eure GPU Pöte den immer so? Ich dachte an 15-20cm...


Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass ich keine Halterung anschrauben würde, sondern aus dem Vollen fräsen würde.

Ich hab mal geschwind meine Vorstellung zu Papier gebracht und häng das mal an. Soll nur aufzeigen, dass man so einen Pot mit rel. wenig Aufwand herstellen kann. Und 90€ für Kupfer, welches du nur in Späne verwandelst, sind auch net nötig. 

Bolzen, Federn, Scheiben und die nötige Backplate hab ich mal weggelassen. Pot besteht aus 2 einfachen Teilen, jeweils Rundmaterial. Der Kupferbolzen wird einfach ins Gehäuse gepresst. Notwendiges Übermaß 0,05. Durch Erwärmen des Gehäuses kann man sich das Einpressen erleichtern. Dicht ist das auf alle Fälle.


----------



## C43Z42 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

ja sind alles CNC-Maschinen, ich habe sogar die Möglichkeit meine  CAD-Zeichnung direkt in die Maschine laden wenn ich es schaffe des  drecks SketchUPformat mit irgendeinem Tool oder so um zu wandeln.

 kann mir jemand sagen wie lange man M3 Schrauben oder Gewindestangen bekommen kann?

 @kmf
 naja sieht schon interessant aus, mal ein ganz anderer Ansatz
  aber nicht viel kleiner wie meines, wo willst du also Kupfer sparen?  Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher wie schnell/leicht sich eine  Halterung aus Kupfer abnutzt, ist ja doch recht weich. Oder willst du  den aus Alu fertigen?
 Naja 90€ für Kupfer sind doch nötig wenn man den Pot später möglichst  universal einsetzen will. Außerdem ist des in England auch recht teuer,  aber soll mir recht sein dürfte sich mit dem Geld dass ich währenddessen  verdiene aufheben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

M3 Gewindestangen gibts schon im Baumarkt bis 1 m


----------



## C43Z42 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

ok danke, in München gibts einen großen Laden der nur Schrauben und Zubehör verkauft  sollte sich ja was passendes finden lassen wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Kommt bei den Schrauben ganz auf den Kopf an. Bis zu 50-60mm bekommst du aber die meisten M3 Schrauben.

Gewindestangen normalerweise in 0,5 oder 1m Stücken


----------



## kmf (18. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> ja sind alles CNC-Maschinen, ich habe sogar die Möglichkeit meine  CAD-Zeichnung direkt in die Maschine laden wenn ich es schaffe des  drecks SketchUPformat mit irgendeinem Tool oder so um zu wandeln.
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie lange man M3 Schrauben oder Gewindestangen bekommen kann?
> 
> ...


Ja, Gehäuse ist aus AlMgSi1 0,5 und nur das kleine Drehteil ist aus Kupfer Rohmaß Ø40x50 lg. 
Weltrekorde wirst du mit deinen Möglichkeiten eh nie knacken können, aber zum Reinschnuppern in die Materie tuts so ein Teil voll und ganz.


----------



## FX_GTX (18. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

@kmf
Super Zeichnungen
 Welches Programm hast du für die Zeichnungen verwendet?


----------



## C43Z42 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

@kmf vielen Dank, ja im Nachhinein muss ich dir recht geben auch  habe ich mir denke ich von dem Format falsche Vorstellungen gemacht. Vlt  doch etwas klein geraten bzw zuviel auf zu kleinen Raum gequetscht...  aber ich hatte leider mein Kupferblock schon bestellt als ich deine  Anregung gesehen habe
 Hast du vor den Pot, für dich selbst, zu bauen? 

 Update: 1. Mein Kupfer ist heute angekommen. 
             2. Ich habe ein SketchUp PlugIn gefunden das mir ermöglicht in dxf zu exportieren


----------



## kmf (22. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Was soll ich mit so einem Pot? 

Nee, hab die Skizzen exklusiv nur für dich gemacht, als Anregung wie man sowas auf die einfache angeht. Die Bearbeitung besteht nämlich nur aus Sägen (Bügel oder Band), einfachste Stirnfräs- und Dreharbeiten und ein bisschen Bohren. Tiefes Fräses in Kupfer wie 8auer es macht, erfordert schon einiges an Erfahrung. Die kannst du als Pratikant in so kurzer Zeit aber noch nicht haben.

Wünsche dir gutes Gelingen bei deinem Vorhaben. Geh besonnen und behutsam vor, lieber ein paar mehr Spanzyklen ansetzen, als zuviel auf einmal. Kupfer ist sehr weich, da zieht sich der Fräser schon gerne mal rein. Also deswegen bei Werkzeugspannung und Werkstückspannung nicht kleckern. Und kleine Vorschübe wählen.


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Ja Kupfer ist schon recht hässlich zu bearbeiten aber ich denke du hast da ja professionelle Unterstützung  Extrem wichtig ist auch die Wahl des richtigen Werkzeuges. Ich verwende für tiefe Taschen in Kupfer ausschließlich beschichtete (FIRE oder Multi-TiAlN) Schrupp oder Schrupp-Schlicht Schaftfräser.


----------



## C43Z42 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*



der8auer schrieb:


> [...] beschichtete (FIRE oder Multi-TiAlN)  Schrupp oder Schrupp-Schlicht Schaftfräser.


 tja wenn ich jetzt  noch wen finde der mir des ins Englische übersetzt 
  aber ich denke des wird schon die haben auch gemeint sie hätten da passendes Werkzeug

  @ kmf ok nochmal vielen Danke 

 so jetzt die wahrscheinlich endgültigen Modelle die auch umgesetzt  werden. Außer mir fällt was ähnliches auf wie heute Früh wo ich bei  meinen Bohrungen für die Schrauben der Befestigungsplatte nur 1.6mm  Abstand zu den Bohrungen vom Profil gelassen habe. Natürlich in der  Flachen 3D Version ist ja nicht so dass die dann noch Zylinderförmig  zulaufen wenn man des bohrt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu hätte ich noch zwei Fragen:
1. Auf dem zweiten Bild habe ich die Bohrung für den Thermofühler  markiert. Es ist ein halb Kreis mit 3mm Durchmesser. Passt des so?
2. Auf dem dritten Bild sieht man dass Modell nachdem ich es in dxf  konvertiert habe. Ist es normal dass es so ein Liniensalat ist oder  wurde es unsauber  konvertiert? Eig müssten es ja sogar unendlich  viele sein wenn es wirklich rund sein sollte ​


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Sieht doch schon mal gut aus 

Schruppfräser musst doch nur bei dict.leo eingeben dann findest das schon  Aber die werden schon wissen welche Fräser sie nehmen müssen 

Zu 1.:
Wie tief geht denn die Bohrung in das Mittelteil? Sieht auf Bild so aus, als würde die Bohrung selbst gar nicht unter die Kontaktfläche reichen. Oder die Kante fehlt einfach auf der Zeichnung. Würde dir aber empfehlen nicht tiefer als 5mm ins Material zu gehen. Ansonsten passt das.

Zu 2.:
Keine Ahnung  Noch nie gemacht.


----------



## C43Z42 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

mmh dachte daran den Tempfühler einfach außen zu befestigen. Sollt ich da noch ein paar mm ins Mittelteil gehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Zur Konvertierung: Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit Umwandlungen, aber Sketchup produziert gerne mal Artefakte, wenn man mehrfach hin und her editiert, Sketchup vereint Linien oder Fläche, die ein gemeinsames Ganzes bilden, nicht zu einem Element und Sketchup stellt Rundungen relativ grob dar - und wenn man sie einmal zerlegt/bearbeitet, werden sie in Zukunft als x-Eck behandelt. Selbst wenn du das beim Erstellen nicht gemacht hast, könnte die Exportfunktion ggf. darauf zurückgreifen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich die 20 Bohrungen nicht der Konvertierung überlassen, sondern von Hand angeben.


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> mmh dachte daran den Tempfühler einfach außen zu befestigen. Sollt ich da noch ein paar mm ins Mittelteil gehen?


 
Ja ich würde etwa  5mm ins Mittelteil gehen. Ist genauer


----------



## C43Z42 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Mal ein kleines Update und eine weiter Frage:

 So wie es aussieht ist mein "Babysitter" nach einer längeren  krankheitsbedingten Pause Montag wieder in der Arbeit, wahrscheinlich  hat er dann erst mal wichtigeres zu tun was sich so angestaut. Aber  iwann nächste Woche werde ich dann los legen können. Aber mir wurde  gesagt des es so als leichter Wiedereinstieg geplant war weil es ja fast  schon Urlaub wäre einfach hinter mir zu stehn und nur Anweisungen zu  geben. Konnte mich heute schon mal daran erproben einigen Alustücken ein  Schraubenprofil zu verpassen (sorry fürs fehlende Vokabular auf  Englisch wärs da ).

 Nun zur Frage, bezüglich der GrakaBackplate z.B. der8auer macht die ja  aus Acetal mein Arbeitskollege hat mir ein anderes Material empfohlen  dass hier in der Firma anscheinend für ähnliches genutzt wird. Was  haltet ihr davon? (siehe Fotos). Problem damit ist dass es im Einsatz  bei den Produkten hier nicht temperaturtechnisch beansprucht wird. Also  immer schön auf Umgebungstemperatur (ich glaub ihr Produkte haben  normalerweise Garantie für Temperaturen von -30°C bis +50°C) Kennt jemand  das Material und kann mir sagen ob es auch geeignet ist wenns mal  richtig kalt wird? Oder vlt mal ein Spritzer LN2 drauf kommt?

 Außerdem gibt es hier schwarzes und auch weißes Acetal. Macht das rein  technisch einen Unterschied oder darf ich mich wenn ich mich für Acetal  entscheiden würde wenigstens einmal an der Optik orientieren ohne auf irgendwelche Vorteile zu verzichten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Schwarzes oder weißes Acetal wäre egal.

Ist "Epoxy Glass" Epoxidglasfaser(platte)? Bin mir da gerade nicht sicher aber wenn ja würde ich das nicht unbedingt nehmen. Das Zeug wird bei tiefer Kälte ziemlich spröde.


----------



## C43Z42 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

mmh joa leo.org sagt Epoxy = Epoxid, also lieber mal stehn lassen. Danke!


----------



## motek-18 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

was hältst du von teflon?
bin im Moment auch einen neuen CPU kühler(tone) für wakü zubauen,habe aber einen der eien CNC Maschine hat da geht das ganze etwas besser.es werden erst ein paar muster gedreht um aus zu probieren ob und was und was Mann verbessern kann das ziel ist bessern Entzug der wärme durch mehr Masse und durchfluss des wessers(mehr wasser was durch flissen kann das fängt schon an bei den Anschlüssen werde 3/4(ca.2cm im Durchmesser)benutzen.
mich würden deine Erfahrungen interessiert oder deine Ergebnisse(falls du es möchtest)


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Teflon (PTFE) geht auch. Habe ich auch für meine ersten Pots verwendet


----------



## C43Z42 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

Ein neuer Poster! 

Teflon ist in interessanter Ansatz leider müsste ich dass wieder wie  dass Kupfer selbst zahlen da es nicht im Betrieb vorhanden ist. Ich  würde allein schon zwecks der einfacheren Umsetzung aus Materialien  zurückgreifen die schon da sind (und nicht wieder 10 Werktage auf eine Lieferung warten -.-)


----------



## motek-18 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Poster!
> 
> Teflon ist in interessanter Ansatz leider müsste ich dass wieder wie dass Kupfer selbst zahlen da es nicht im Betrieb vorhanden ist. Ich würde allein schon zwecks der einfacheren Umsetzung aus Materialien zurückgreifen die schon da sind (und nicht wieder 10 Werktage auf eine Lieferung warten -.-)


 
ist nicht so teuer kannst sogar in einem Baumarkt kaufen oder recycling Firmen muss mal Googeln,ansonsten kosten günstig bekommt man auch Metall beim Haus eigenem schrotti


----------



## C43Z42 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau [Hilfe gesucht]*

So mal ein kleines Update...

Heute haben wir versucht die dxf-Datein in die CNC-Maschinen einzulesen hat aber leider nicht geklappt... Naja geben wir halt alles von Hand ein. Mit etwas Glück gehts dann morgen los! 


Edit: Update 2:
Heute haben wir den Kupferteil hergestellt!

Edit: Update 3: 
So heute wurden alle Teile außer der Aluverlängerung für den Kupferteil fertiggestellt. (Dem gehts morgen früh an den Kragen)

Edit: Update 4: 
So alles fertig jetzt muss ich nur noch, wenn ich mal wieder daheim bin, nahc München reinfahren und schrauben kaufen.

Hat jmd einen Tipp für mich die ich den ganzen Dreck aus den tiefen Bohrungen bekomme? Mit Druckluft rausschießen funktioniert nicht und n langer Stift mit nem Tuch drüber genauso schlecht wie auswaschen. Sind so kleine Kupferstücke die mit dem Kühlmittel festkleben (noch flüssig). War wohl etwas zu dickflüssig... 

Edit: Update 5: 
Putzproblem gelöst. (dünnen Aufsatz für die Druckluftdüse in die Löchergesteckt)
Hab jetzt alles in Noppenfolie gepackt und am Sonntagabend gehts dann mit Fracht nach hause.


----------



## C43Z42 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau | Hilfe gefunden & Pot gefertig*

Sooo langsam wird es mal Zeit das Teil zu testen 

(Fast) peinlich wie lange der Pot rumgelegen ist ohne beachtet zu werden. 
Nun soll das Ding auf der Freeocen Jubiläumssession zum Einsatz kommen. 

Fehlt nur noch das passende System und da kommt ihr zum Zug (hoffe ich ). Ich bin momentan unglaublich unkreativ und hab gefühlt ne ziemliche Blockade. 
Mir will einfach auf anhieb nichts einfallen was ich benchen kann. 
Anforderungen wären: 
 °ein paar Punkte sollen dabei doch rumkommen
 °es soll Spass machen das Sys zu benchen und nicht an nervigen Kleinigkeiten/Zickereien scheitern
 °es muss ins Budget passen. Brauche vermutlich Board, CPU und GraKa was man als Student auch erstmal stemmen muss :/

Sprich ich hab eher ältere Grakas im Blick damit ich nicht daran scheitere dass ich keine Unsummen für eine passende CPU ausgeben kann/will. Schöner Nebeneffekt wäre natürlich wenn ich mir mehrer CPUs für den Sockel leisten könnte um auf der Session auch daran rum zu spielen.
Hat jmd spontan ne Idee? Oder will einfach ein altes benchsys los werden das zum ersten mal Pot-testen reicht?


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau | demnächst Pot-Test*

Ich würde dir raten dich für den Anfang auf S. 775 und reines 2D Benchen mit dice zu beschränken.
Zum einen kommst du relativ günstig an Hardware und zum zweiten ist das für den Anfang auch nicht zu komplex.
Ein brauchbares Bundle aus Board und Speicher und einem second hand NT wird dich so um 100€ kosten.
Dazu kommt dann noch Isoliermaterial, auf ein Thermometer kannst du mit Dice im Prinzip verzichten.
Das wäre nur ein nicetohave um mal zu beobachten wie sich die Temperatur verhält, zu kalt kann es mit Dice und S.775 nicht werden.
CPU's für den Sockel bekommst du massenhaft ab 10€ aufwärts, Punkte und damit Erfolgserlebnisse 
gibts da wegen der vielen gelisteten Ergebnisse fast von alleine.

Als Graka kannst du irgendwas nehmen, selbst eine alte PCI Karte würde gegebenenfalls adäquate Dienste leisten.


----------



## C43Z42 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau | demnächst Pot-Test*

 danke für die Mühe aber ich habe bereits mehrere Male mit LN2 gebencht und suche nun ein preiswertes System um meinen GRAKA-Pot zu testen / einfach mal zu nutzten 

Das einzige was noch fehlt ist das Thremometer (hatte ich mir bisher immer geschnorrt), evt ne neue Dose Plastidip (oder wie auch immer man das geschrieben hat) und adäquate Hardware zum 3D Benchen. 
Ich wollte wissen ob es unbedingt eine CPU der neuesten Generation sein muss um iwas richtung Geforce 2xx bis 5xx benchen zu können ohne sich CPUseits zu limitieren.
Oder  würde mir ein Xeon E3-1230 reichen oder dann doch lieber freier Multi beim 4770k? (kann schwer einschätzen wie schnell/stark die CPU limitiert da es im Alltag einfach immer gereicht hat x) )
Privat würd ich wohl zum xeon greifen und könnte mir als Kaufargument einreden den ja dann weiter benutzen zu werden xD

In meinem Privatrechner ist momentan ein PhenomX6 1090, der eigentlich eh mal getausch werden sollte (wenn dass nicht so 'viel' Arbeit wäre :/).
ABer von dem wurde mir schon mal abgeraten.


----------



## Moose83 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau | demnächst Pot-Test*

Jop, er bencht schon ne Weile Nix 775, sonst macht er wieder alles kaputt


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau | demnächst Pot-Test*

Asche auf mein Haupt.
Ich denke mal wenn du es wirklich auf hohe Ergebnisse abgesehen hast wirst du unabhängig von der Karte 
zumindest was aktuelles mit freiem Multi nicht herum kommen.
Was es dann wird ist natürlich ne Sache des Budgets.

Alles andere wäre nur geeignet um sich für 3D einzuschießen, nicht aber um als Punktelieferant zu dienen.


----------



## Moose83 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau | demnächst Pot-Test*

Zum Thema kosten, wo ich wohne ist Ln2 billiger wie Dice


----------



## C43Z42 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Pot Eigenbau | demnächst Pot-Test*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Zum Thema kosten, wo ich wohne ist Ln2 billiger wie Dice


 
 ok dann hab ich mich hiermit offiziell bei dir eingeladen 
mmh könnten wir eigentlich wirklich machen nachdem es letzten Sommer schon nicht geklappt hat? :S Die diversen Systeme und BIERE  wollen ja vor der Session angetestet werden 

OnTopic: Na gut dann werde ich wohl ein paar euronen in die Hand nehmen und wenn der Spass die Session überlebt  wandert es halt in meinen 24/7 PC


----------

